# CARBON REMOVAL gasket



## *NRG* (Feb 13, 2004)

what should i use to clean carbon of my piston, cylinder head, and valves?

next is it ok if there are some quite small scratches on my cylinder head contact points from scraping the old gasket off?


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

nrg
You can use a putty knife to scrape off the larger carbon off the head, top of the piston and valves but when you get down to the lighter carbon, I use a scotchbrite (green) scouring pad. It's mildly abrasive. If you are careful you should be able to leave virtually no marks. But a few tiny marks won't do you any harm as long as it's not on the valve seat or cylinder wall. 
sometimes I use a little varsol on the scouring pad and that takes it off also. Just don't use the varsol near any open flames.

snoman


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

I usually use a wire brush attachment in my mini die grinder. When a more agressive approach is needed, I use different grades of surface conditioning discs in the mini die grinder.


----------



## *NRG* (Feb 13, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks i also used some idustrial carb cleaner


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## jimbosenior (Jul 22, 2005)

*carbon removal*

Hi. new member here,just thought I would share what worked like a charm for me in removing carbon from head ,piston, valves .Use regular oven cleaner,the kind used for self cleaning ovens. just spray on ,let set for a couple of hours and wipe off. Does not hurt alum heads,pistons nor valves.I used a cloth wet with water to be sure all spray was removed then wiped down with oil. Enjoy these forums! Jimbosenior :wave:


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Personally I use 3M Scotch Brite surface prep discs on a die grinder. Takes even the thickest carbon off in a few seconds and it doesn't hurt the aluminum.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i've had some bad ones from aquired engines, one so bad the valves and piston (side valve) was hitting the head, producing a pinging sound, not to mention it was a bitch to start. if its light, a 3m scotch bright pad, and maybe a paint scraper for the piston will do when its heavy, then go at it with the pad. no real need to oil anything but the bore after wiping it clean as well from any carb that has settled on it. and on engines that have been setting out for years, unused and left for dead, that carbon mostly pops and flakes off, so when you go to get it back to life, pop the head and clean em. but there is not real need to get them spotless, or every last bit of it off, but they should be cleaned atleast every 3 years or so if used for homeowner use, it may not always be that spark plug that needs to be replaced if it gets hard to start, but a combustion chamber cleaning, clean em even more if they use some oil.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 19, 2006)

jimbosenior said:


> Hi. new member here,just thought I would share what worked like a charm for me in removing carbon from head ,piston, valves .Use regular oven cleaner,the kind used for self cleaning ovens. just spray on ,let set for a couple of hours and wipe off. Does not hurt alum heads,pistons nor valves.I used a cloth wet with water to be sure all spray was removed then wiped down with oil. Enjoy these forums! Jimbosenior :wave:


 I tried that thing with that oven cleaner and it turned out spotless


----------

